# Just Adopted A 3 year old Beagle



## SandieC (May 8, 2013)

Hi, We just adopted a 3 year old Beagle from a family that no longer had the time to care for him. We have had him a little over 3 weeks. He seems to be doing pretty good adjusting, except when my husband leaves for work in the morning. He will literally go lay on the couch or go into our bedroom and pout for hours. I have tried distracting him, with treats and will take him out for walks, but when we get back in the house he goes and pouts again. All day he will be like this, and the minute my husband comes home he is all happy wagging his tail again. He has been introduced to friends of ours Beagle and gets along great with her, and loves going to the dog park, and interacting with the other dogs.It just seems to be when he is home alone with me. I know it probably takes more than 3 weeks to adjust to a new home after being in another home all his life. I just feel so bad when he is like this. Does anyone have any suggestions as what to do to try and make this adjustment period easier, I honestly think he is depressed. Thanks Sandie


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Awwee... sounds like a cute dog. 
Congrats and share a ton of pics in the pic thread.

Roman pouts too if he is left for 2 days straight should I go out too much.
He shows that he misses me... with his signature "snort" of his... like "hurummmph" you know.

So long as you keep your dog occupied and not bored and he doesn't have destructive behaviours... he is doing fine.
Just keep at spending quality time with him... then when the new environment adjustment time goes by, he'll be your special dog & you the special human.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

It's probably not pouting - dogs aren't really capable of that kind of thing - and probably is the routine the dog is used to, if his previous home worked. My husband lets them out before he leaves in the morning, and crates them with breakfast. I let them out when he comes home from lunch (I sleep later than him, because I'm up working later than him), feed them lunch and then start a crate and rotate schedule for a few hours, for individual walks and training time. However, once in a while the husband or I don't need to work and there's not crate time. Their response is to go back to bed, get up for lunch, and then go hang out somewhere and nap until about 5 p.m when it's, clearly, time for more activity.

Dogs are creatures of habit. If his habit includes 'napping during the day', then he's going to nap during the day. Give him some time to get used to what you're asking of him, but he doesn't sound depressed to me. Maybe a little unsure, but no matter the cause, figuring out the routine you want to use with him and him adjusting to that will resolve it. 

And may still involve a lot of napping during the day. He's an adult hound. Active outside, yes. Active inside... not always.


----------



## SandieC (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for your responses, I figure it will take a little more time, but feel so bad when he gets like that, I never asked the previous owners what his daily routine was. Here is a picture of him, he really is a sweet dog!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

CptJack said:


> Dogs are creatures of habit. If his habit includes 'napping during the day', then he's going to nap during the day. Give him some time to get used to what you're asking of him, but he doesn't sound depressed to me. Maybe a little unsure, but no matter the cause, figuring out the routine you want to use with him and him adjusting to that will resolve it.
> 
> And may still involve a lot of napping during the day. * He's an adult hound. Active outside, yes. Active inside... not always.*


Yep. My adult hound can run for miles outside and hike for hours but indoors? He sleeps. He looks out of the window and sleeps some more. If I'm home on a weekday (when I would normally be at work) he will maybe ask for a extra potty break or an extra walk, but for the most part, he'll keep to his usual routine and ignore me. He might sleep in the living room, maybe sleep in the bedroom, but unless I pick up a leash or open a bag of food, he doesn't care if I exist. Of course, once I pick up a leash, he comes running into the room and leaping in the air. 
In the evening, aka normal walking time, he then demands a walk. Even if I have been around most of the day, he waits until normal walking time to expect a walk. 

Your dog probably is still adjusting to her new routine and new home, but that doesn't mean she's unhappy about things. If she's happy playing with you, your husband and other dogs, happy going on walks, not being destructive in the house and is eating and drinking normally then I'd say she's doing just fine.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

He has that little moustache Kabota has! So cute.

Moving to a new home is very stressful for dogs. Even if the situation is a million times better, it's still stressful. Some dogs respond by shutting down and going to sleep. For weeks and weeks, Kabota was only awake if he was outside. Inside, he slept 95% of the time. As he adjusted to his new home, he started staying awake more and exploring, but even today, he's a fireball outside and sleeps 18 hours a day inside.


----------



## SandieC (May 8, 2013)

I feel better now knowing its just getting used to us, a new home and environment. As far as eating good, I have a feeling he was fed a lot of table food, as he is not crazy about his food, (they even gave us an extra bag of what he eats. I have found I have to mix in a little bit of the wet Beneful, to his dry food, and sometimes he will just eat the beneful, and leave the dry. Its not that he isn't eating, because my husband will offer him,snacks, and even bits of hamburg and he will eat it all, and he loves chicken, but not so crazy about his own food. I guess if he is humgry enough, he will eat, but I feel bad about that (yes we are already spoiling him,lol. We just know he wasn't treated the best in his old home,and my heart just breaks for that.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Careful about feeding too many treats since Beagles like most hounds just love to eat and can easily get overweight if they aren't eating a healthy diet. It is very sad to see an unhealthily overweight dog and they cannot run and play as well and have more health problems. 

Feeding lots of yummy treats and mix-ins like wet food can also create a picky eater which can be quite annoying. I'm guessing if he had lots of table food, that he's going to be a bit of a stubborn dog and try to hold out for the same extra tasty human foods but if he doesn't get catered to, he should switch to dry food well enough.

I'd highly suggest picking a good quality dry food (inexpensive options include 4Health at Tractor Supply or Fromm's Classic) and sticking with that at regular meal times. If you want to feed some healthy treats like chicken or hamburger, make it part of a training session since those are such high value treats (i.e. dog is willing to work for them) and then feed a little less dry food at dinner.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Shell said:


> Careful about feeding too many treats since *Beagles like most hounds just love to eat and can easily get overweight if they aren't eating a healthy diet*. It is very sad to see an unhealthily overweight dog and they cannot run and play as well and have more health problems.
> 
> Feeding lots of yummy treats and mix-ins like wet food can also create a picky eater which can be quite annoying. I'm guessing if he had lots of table food, that he's going to be a bit of a stubborn dog and try to hold out for the same extra tasty human foods but if he doesn't get catered to, he should switch to dry food well enough.
> 
> I'd highly suggest picking a good quality dry food (inexpensive options include 4Health at Tractor Supply or Fromm's Classic) and sticking with that at regular meal times. If you want to feed some healthy treats like chicken or hamburger, make it part of a training session since those are such high value treats (i.e. dog is willing to work for them) and then feed a little less dry food at dinner.


So much this. At the shelter I volunteer at we get beagles fairly often, and I don't think I've seen one that was at a healthy weight yet.


----------



## SandieC (May 8, 2013)

Yes, I think he is a little over weight he weighs 44 lbs., the groomer at Petsmart, said as long as you can see his waist, he isn't overweight, but he can stand to shed a few pounds. He is starting to get more exercise with us, my hubby takes him to the dog park real early before he goes to work, and I have him out a few times a day for walks. I am glad I found this site, because this is the first dog we have had in years, and I forget alot of things.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Assuming a typical ~14 or 15 inches in height, I think Beagles should weigh in around 25 lbs, maybe 30 on the outside. Is he quite tall?


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Seeing a waist isn't as good as being able to feel some ribs. While I was still a bit ignorant of body type/fitness my guy maxed out at 57#, 10# more than he is now. I could still see a nice waist tuck on him but he was overweight, he carried it in his chest.


----------



## SandieC (May 8, 2013)

He is a little over 17 inches (his daddy was tall and his mama had short legs so he is in between) we have a Vet visit next week, I will see what she says about his weight 44.6lbs.


----------

